# اللهجات المشرقية: هل ثم فرق بين استخدام <ش> و <شنو>؟



## arabiclearner

السلام عليكم,

 هل ثم فرق بين استخدام <ش> و <شنو> في اللهجات المشرقية؟ و  هل ثم قاعدة التي تستلزم تفضيل استعمال أحداهما على الآخر؟ مثلا:

شسمك؟ Shismik
شنو اسمك؟
شو صار؟
شنو صار؟

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## Samih

سلام و نعمة اخي,

في المشرق قد يهمن الشو كالجملة شو اخبارك .

الرب يباركك كذالك


----------



## Masjeen

> هل ثم فرق بين استخدام <ش> و <شنو> في اللهجات المشرقية؟



لا يوجد فرق


----------



## Mahaodeh

الشين هي اختصار شنو أو شو أو شنهو. ليس هناك فرق حسب علمي


----------



## سارا

ليس هناك فرق ولكن كل من الكلمتين تستخدم في اللغات العامية في مختلف اللهجات العربيه ولكنها غير فصيحة


----------



## Silky_Sword

"شسمك" هي القول "شو اسمك" لكن بسرعة. كذلك هناك عبارة ’خنشوف‘ والتي أصلها ’خلينا نشوف‘. 

ففي العربية لدينا القدرة على إسقاط كم هائل من حروف الكلمة والإبقاء على حرف واحد فقط، والمعنى لا يتضرر كثيراً هههه 

شنو، شو، وفي المغرب: شنوة،...كلها لها أصل واحد، لكن ما هو الأصل الفصيح؟ احترت فيه، ولم أهتدِ إليه. 

هل يعرف أحدكم الأصل الفصيح لـ(شو، شنو) في اللهجات؟

أعرف أن ’إيش‘ لربما أتت من ’أي شيء‘، فهل توافقوني على هذه؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

وكذلك شو وشنو وشنهو، أصلها أي شيء هو. في فترة ما من التاريخ كان تعبير أي شيء هو شائعا جدا، تجده مكررا في بعض الكتابات القديمة مثل ألف ليلة وليلة.


----------



## Silky_Sword

والله لعلك ’جبتيها‘ يا مها  ألف شكر والله على مساعدتك في حل هذا اللغز ’الكبير‘ بالنسبة لي!!! 

وماذا عن ’إزيَّك‘ المصرية (التي تعني: كيف حالك)؟  هل تظنين أنها أتت من ’إيه زيك‘ بمعنى (أي شيء مثلك)؟ ههههه


----------



## Silky_Sword

mahaodeh said:


> وكذلك شو وشنو وشنهو، أصلها أي شيء هو. في فترة ما من التاريخ كان تعبير أي شيء هو شائعا جدا، تجده مكررا في بعض الكتابات القديمة مثل ألف ليلة وليلة.



تذكرت للتو لهجة في مدينتي الأصلية (غزة في فلسطين) حيث يقول الناس ’إيشو هادا؟‘ عند الاستغراب الشديد! فكان يُفترض بي من تأمل تلك العبارة فقط أن أرى كيف أن كلمة ’شو‘ نُحتت منها (لكني نادراً ما أسمعها لأني لم أعش في غزة، ونادراً ما ألتقي بأحد أبناءها ممن عاش بها معظم عمره ثم هاجر إلى كندا مثلاً والتقيته بلهجته الـ’قح‘ وتأملت ما فيها -لأني نفسي لا أتحدث الفلسطينية الغزية، بل لهجتي مثل لهجة أهل القدس، لولا ’الفتحة‘ على الحرف قبل الأخير في الكلمات التي تنتهي بالتاء المربوطة  -ولعلنا الوحيدون من أهل بلاد الشام ممن لا ’يكسر‘ ذلك الحرف في تلك الكلمات 

أنت على حق. فكما أن كلمة ’شو‘ نُحتت من ’أي شي هو‘، فكلمة ’معلش‘ مأخوة من ’ما عليه شيء‘، وهي باقية في لهجة سورية، إذ يقولون: ’ما عليه شي‘ كما أسمعها منهم في مسلسلاتهم


----------

